# Wii are Liars. - The truth behind Nintendo's Console...



## invincibul (Sep 17, 2006)

Wii, the supposedly next-generation console from Nintendo promised that gaming would be made to reach out to a larger audience, was simply lying and all promises have been broken. Nintendo are big fat liars who have downed every gamers dreams.

Reasons:

1. At E3, Nintendo Promised that there would be DVD Playback possible through a accessory which would be released along with the Wii.

Fast Forward to Today, Nintendo claims that they had dropped the plans to release any sort of accessory to enable DVD Playback. 

Why?

Because Nintendo had to pay a licensing fee to include DVD playback. They did not want to lose any profit on the Wii, so they simply dropped the idea.

2. Nintendo of America's Vice President of Marketing & Corporate Affairs Perrin Kaplan stated at the September 14 press event in New York that Wii will be able to play games from other regions unrestricted, and implied that there may be an option for publishers to enable regional lockouts. 

According to later report by IGN, Nintendo UK General Manager David Yarnton confirmed at the September 14 press event in London that Wii games and online content will be region-coded, seemingly contradicting the earlier statements by Kaplan. It is yet to be clarified exactly by Nintendo if every Wii will be region coded everywhere or just Europe. 

This would mean the US and Japan being under the same region code and European games being separate. Ludwig Kietzmann of Joystiq, a video game blog, reported late on September 15 that they had spoken to "a Nintendo US spokesperson" who stated, "We've heard conflicting reports from lots of folks out there, but can tell you that Wii will be region encoded, as will first-party software.

Don't expect to play great Japanese-only RPGs and other Japanese Games on the Wii as they are region-locked.

By this incident, Nintendo themselves have confirmed that they are liars.

3. Hardware: Wii, is not even close to the next-generation of Gaming. Check out its Hardware Specifications,

IBM PowerPC processor codenamed "Broadway" which is actually a Apple Power PC G3 processor clocked at 729 MHz.

‘HollyWood’ GPU is clocked at 243MHZ, the internal memory of it includes 3mb of embedded graphics memory and 24megabytes of high speed main memory.

64megabytes of GDDR3 (MEM2) as the external main memory. Just like the internal memory, it can be accessed from the CPU and GPU with a maximum bandwidth of 4gbytes/sec and can also store programs in the MEM2.

The GPU of the Wii is identical to the GC’s but it is on average 1.5X faster.

At E3, We had rumours that Wii's were actually just improved GameCube's. the hardware specs prove that it is really true.

4. Price : US$250 is not a price to buy an intermediate generation console. It contains the Wii Sports bundled in it, but people have reported that the games present inside are actually brief technical demos with little game play and customisable avatars. And US$60 for all 3rd party software is outrageous, even PS3 Blu0ray games are priced at US$60. But, 1st Party games would be at US$50.

5. 3rd Party Denial : All these are not enough to be your average Nintendo Corporation. Nintendo has denied all 3rd Party developers to use the coming up WiiConnect24 during the launch.

6. Games : Most of the games coming out for the Wii are actually old games slated for release on the GameCube, those projects were scrapped when the Wii was announced. The 3rd Party Developer Story is another thing.

7. Controller : The much hyped Wii-mote, is not something new. Remember Gametrak, the controller for Xbox and PS2, the games used motion sensing technology but were not fully supported by the hardware. It also copies some of the features from the announced Seaman 2 game controller for the PS2. The Controllers cost US$39.99, and the Nunchuk add-on(which is necessary for many games) costs around US$19.99, forgot to mention that Classic Controllers(Which are necessary for playing Virtual console games) cost around US$19.99, the total Controllers cost around US$60 per piece, thus ripping off the customers from having the 'so-called' family experience. Every family has to have around 4 members at least, So US$60 x 3 = US$180 + US$20 = US$200. 

Total Price, US$250 + US$200 = US$450.

Therefore you actually end-up paying US$ 450 per console for the so-called 'Family Experience', for a console of Wii's standards. Nintendo is ripping off every customer without even the customer's knowledge. The Wii would actually cost around US$150, to produce in mass scale as it needs no licenses, and maximum resolution is at 480p. Believe me Wii is not next-gen at all.


So, for a slightly improved GameCube which retails for around US$60, throw in
 a Power-PC G3 Processor at 729 MHz, and an old refurbished ATi GPU at 243MHz with 24MB of memory and a fancy controller, and ...      

                                 YOU GET A WII.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 17, 2006)

Yep the Wii is an over clocked NES for sure but see its innovation first... and could you be an Xbox fan or a Sony fan?


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 17, 2006)

NO dvd playback is a big letdown , but else is ok . 

PS3 games will initially be 60$ but as indicated by sony , "Gamers should not be surprised to see 100$ games in 2007"

Nintendo is the only company which is earning on every wii console sold contrary to Sony/MS from their respective consoles and Wii will sell more as it will be in reach of many consumers. Predicting the high sales of Wii companies like EA,UBI,Activision,etc have announced number of games for Wii.  
"We priced gamecube very low and ppl thought it was some cheap hardware, costlier the better is human mentality" - nintendo

199$ was what i had hoped for , so its bit costly then i think , but the number of gamers interested in Wii and the hype is high so 249$ price is a wise move. One wrong thing nntendo is doing is not to include a wavebird type controller with the Wii , no matter how innovative the Wiimote is but some games are best enjoyed with a standerd controller (not the nintendo classic controller) and making every game keeping the Wiimote in mind will be another big mistake.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 17, 2006)

invincibul said:
			
		

> 1. At E3, Nintendo Promised that there would be DVD Playback possible through a accessory which would be released along with the Wii.
> 
> Fast Forward to Today, Nintendo claims that they had dropped the plans to release any sort of accessory to enable DVD Playback.
> 
> ...



Wow - Imagine that - a company who doesn't want to take a loss in profit to include an outdated feature.  I'll just have to play my DVDs on a PS2/xbox/computer/The $10 DVD player I just bought at Wallmart.
I would rather have the Wii be $250 and not include DVD functionality than $251 and have it play DVDS.



> 2. Nintendo of America's Vice President of Marketing & Corporate Affairs Perrin Kaplan stated at the September 14 press event in New York that Wii will be able to play games from other regions unrestricted, and implied that there may be an option for publishers to enable regional lockouts.
> 
> According to later report by IGN, Nintendo UK General Manager David Yarnton confirmed at the September 14 press event in London that Wii games and online content will be region-coded, seemingly contradicting the earlier statements by Kaplan. It is yet to be clarified exactly by Nintendo if every Wii will be region coded everywhere or just Europe.
> 
> ...



Some games will be region-free.  Others will not.  This is better than what most companies offer.  



> 3. Hardware: Wii, is not even close to the next-generation of Gaming. Check out its Hardware Specifications,
> 
> IBM PowerPC processor codenamed "Broadway" which is actually a Apple Power PC G3 processor clocked at 729 MHz.
> 
> ...



Sorry the specs aren't good enough for you.  Go buy a PS3,  I hear they're a Powerhouse.  They play Blue-ray too!  Sounds right up your alley.



> 4. Price : US$250 is not a price to buy an intermediate generation console. It contains the Wii Sports bundled in it, but people have reported that the games present inside are actually brief technical demos with little game play and customisable avatars. And US$60 for all 3rd party software is outrageous, even PS3 Blu0ray games are priced at US$60. But, 1st Party games would be at US$50.



Xbox 360- $300-$400
PS3-$500-$600

Sounds like the cheapest console to me.



> 5. 3rd Party Denial : All these are not enough to be your average Nintendo Corporation. Nintendo has denied all 3rd Party developers to use the coming up WiiConnect24 during the launch.



There are almost twice as many 3rd party developers for Wii than Gamecube.  Lucasarts has even jumped on the bandwagon and confired a lightsaber game using the wiimote.  The reason they haven't given 3rd party access to connect24 yet is it isn't totally finished.



> 6. Games : Most of the games coming out for the Wii are actually old games slated for release on the GameCube, those projects were scrapped when the Wii was announced. The 3rd Party Developer Story is another thing.



Happens all the time.  When PS2 was announced lots of games switched over.  Its amazing that they are still releaseing Twilight Princess on the cube.  They could've just scrapped that too, but they didn't.



> 7. Controller : The much hyped Wii-mote, is not something new. Remember Gametrak, the controller for Xbox and PS2, the games used motion sensing technology but were not fully supported by the hardware. It also copies some of the features from the announced Seaman 2 game controller for the PS2. The Controllers cost US$39.99, and the Nunchuk add-on(which is necessary for many games) costs around US$19.99, the total Controllers cost around US$60 per piece, thus ripping off the customers from having the 'so-called' family experience. Every family has to have around 4 members atleast, So US$60 x 3 = US$180.



I'm an electical engineer, so these specs may not mean anything to you but here goes:

Wii-mote:
3x gyroscope - pitch, yaw, and roll
Bluetooth adaptor
Built-in speaker
Rumble functionality

Bluetooth alone is expensive.  the motion sensing controllers also didn't have rumble functionality.

Also motion sensing is very different than what the wiimote does.  The controller sony demo'd has motion sensing, but only in 2 directions (left and right).  The wiimote does pitch, yaw, and roll (forward, back, up, down, left, right).



> Therefore you actually end-up paying US$ 430 per console for the so-called 'Family Experience', for a console of Wii's standards. Nintendo is ripping off every customer without even the customer's knowledge.
> 
> 
> So, for a slightly improved GameCube which retails for around US$60, throw in
> ...



If you can do this, go do it and make a fortune.


----------



## invincibul (Sep 17, 2006)

thejackal said:
			
		

> Xbox 360- $300-$400
> PS3-$500-$600
> 
> Sounds like the cheapest console to me.
> ...



You don't get my point do you? The Wii is actually marketed to the non-gamers so that everybody in the family plays, so they need remotes and Controllers, dont they? 

The hidden Costs of the Wii actually lead the Wii to the US$450 range without even adding the cost of the games. 

And BTW, I do know about the Wiimote, I'm a professional Game journalist not an average fanboy. I bring out the hidden costs, while people like you manufacture the Wii for US$ 150 and say that it is a great console. I'm not saying that it is not a good console, but the Price tag and the hidden Costs don't do any justice to the hardware present inside. 

PS3 and Xbox 360's pricetag's, do some justice to the hardware present inside. Actually both are cheap if you look at them like Computers, but they are over priced for Game Consoles, So is your Average Price-hiding Wii.

Wait till it releases, dont get drowned in the Hype...


----------



## thejackal (Sep 18, 2006)

No game consoles come with 4 controllers when you buy them, ever.  It's always a hidden cost if you want to play with your friends.  The wiimotes are expensive, and they should be.  This is an innovative technology.  It has never been done this way before.  There have been things like it, but nothing quite as new and exciting. 

Yes, the Wii is about playing with family, friends, and non-gamers, but thats not their only platform.  Zelda, Metroid Prime, and Red Steel are not non-gamer games, you also dont need 4 controllers to play them.  

All in all if you think the pricetag on Wii is too high, don't buy it.  If you buy it anyway then it looks like nintendo found the right price for the system.  Capitalism is about making money.  Microsoft/Sony sell their systems at a loss hoping to make up for it on games.  The original xbox was a DISASTER for Microsoft, but they have the money to throw around.  I know I'm buying a Wii because the price is very reasonable for the technology inside.  Its not about CPU/GPU power, its about innovation and fun. 

Wii will Wii will rock you.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 18, 2006)

Its funny that I first read the title as "We are liars" and clicked on it...


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 19, 2006)

News flash : Wii games will be region free. nintendo vice president in an interview said forget the confusion created by contraditory statements,

Wii = region free . and thats final .


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 19, 2006)

Thats great news, cause just yesterday Engadget reported that its not gonna be region free !


----------



## runeet (Sep 19, 2006)

see man i a game the gameplay matters only too a certain effect and tell how would a person feel to play and fps on the default wii controller, like a raving lunatic, 
hardwarewise I think that they are overpricing, and also their games catalog is absolutly pathetic( all kiddish games) and who wants to play such games all their life.
I think they should have stuck at developing handheld consoles, and games
but there is only onelittle problem that they are facing stiff competition there also.


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Infact , nintendo was in no place to compete the two giants after what happened in the last gen of consoles . But the way this time they have approached in console market , nintendo has given serious compitition to the other two . If they had gone with the traditional approach it wud create no hype and they wud have ended like with gamecube.



> I think they should have stuck at developing handheld consoles, and games
> but there is only onelittle problem that they are facing stiff competition there also.



Nintendo is currently no. 1 in the handheld marker selling more than double of it competitior.


----------



## fortebuster (Sep 19, 2006)

runeet said:
			
		

> I think they should have stuck at developing handheld consoles, and games
> but there is only onelittle problem that they are facing stiff competition there also.



Lol. Stick to handhelds??? Nintendo redefined home consoles. And they will do it again.

And as for the price, well they needed to leave some room for future price cuts.
Look aat GC. It's around 99$ now.


----------



## invincibul (Sep 20, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> News flash : Wii games will be region free. nintendo vice president in an interview said forget the confusion created by contraditory statements,
> 
> Wii = region free . and thats final .



Hey, Nintendo Official Spokesperson, tarey_g. Wii is region locked. Okay you want links right, i'll give you the links,
*games.jhatkaa.com/2006/09/16/nintendo-wii-to-lock-out-regions/
*www.destructoid.com/nintendo-confirms-wii-is-not-region-free
*www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3153746


First get your facts right...


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 21, 2006)

invincibul said:
			
		

> Hey, Nintendo Official Spokesperson, tarey_g. Wii is region locked. Okay you want links right, i'll give you the links,
> *games.jhatkaa.com/2006/09/16/nintendo-wii-to-lock-out-regions/
> *www.destructoid.com/nintendo-confirms-wii-is-not-region-free
> *www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3153746




I don't know why cant u talk(write) in a polite way , 

I am not spokesperson of any console hardware giant(i wish i was). I don't know in the end what will be the truth about region locking stuff in wii , the news i posted was on digg yesterday and it was a video interview. I read the news and posted it here. Now if today that same lady (according to destructoid) says that wii is not region free ,thats not my fault. 




			
				invincibul said:
			
		

> First get your facts right...


it's not my problem that u r a wii/nintendo hater, i dont sleep with nintendo girls to get the facts. so whatever is in the news i know that much. If today the news is the wii is region locked then it is so . me bragging abt wii region free won't change that. 

btw , the first link some jhatkaa site(some xyz blog, who cares..) has the news dated 16th(i posted three days after that) . 1up link is not working currently, only destructoid link was working and it is dated 19th. So wii is region locked according to it.
__________
ok , the destructoid link you provided has a video link to their interview with Perrin Kaplan in which she clearly says wii will be region free. It  is the same video that was on digg. 

*video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6133447032518637786&sourceid=docidfeed&hl=en

see urself. Today the news may be that wii is not region free , but i gave the news here according to the so called 'facts'.

huh..


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Sep 21, 2006)

@Invincibul: It wont hurt to be a little more polite as Tarey_g rightly pointed. Please keep the discussion as civilised and polite as possible and we here would keep our fingers off the delete/edit/ban buttons.


----------



## runeet (Sep 21, 2006)

Who in the right mind would want to play games with the family, literally


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 21, 2006)

runeet said:
			
		

> Who in the right mind would want to play games with the family, literally



why , these are only games ,not mahesh bhatt's movies.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 21, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> why , these are only games ,not mahesh bhatt's movies.


   Right answer!


----------

